#ubuntu-ro 2011-09-12
<Cracknel> !pingme
<Libertiny> Cracknel: Error: "pingme" is not a valid command.
<Cracknel> !ping
<Libertiny> pong
<smp> salut
<smp> cineva pe Cosmote pe aici ? Am nevoie de un cod puk :|
#ubuntu-ro 2011-09-13
<george> salut
<george> este cineva pe aici?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-09-16
<george> este cineva care ma poate ajuta?
<george> Pagina web nu se poate încărca, deoarece serverul nu a trimis date.
<george> asa imi apare
<george> Eroare 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): Serverul a închis conexiunea fără a trimite date.
<george> ce reprezinta aceasta eroare?
<george> salut
<george> am problema cu conexiunea
<george> ma poti ajuta?
<george> Pagina web nu se poate încărca, deoarece serverul nu a trimis date.
<george>  asa imi apare
<george>  Eroare 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): Serverul a închis conexiunea fără a trimite date.
<george>  ce reprezinta aceasta eroare?
<nkn> dai un ping la google din terminal "ping www.google.ro", daca merge ping-ul atunci incearca alt browser sau alta pagina, daca nu, atunci fa setarile in network manager, daca ai adsl atunci trebuie facute setarile in tab-ul cu dsl
<george> am descarcat alt browser,adica CHROME
<george> el mi-a spus ce se intampla
<george> imediat incerc cu google:
<george> nu o incarca nici pe aceea
<george> nu am adsl
<george> am conexiune prin stik digi net mobile
<nkn> atunci fa setarile conexiunii la mobile broadband
<george> sunt in regula
<nkn> te-ai interesat sa vezi daca stick-ul respectiv este suportat de ubuntu?
<nkn> de exemplu MF110 care il am eu este si setarea conexiunii e de genul next next...apply
<george> l-am folosit pana acum doua zile
<george> de cand m-am logat la UBUNTU ONE  nu am mai reusit sa intru in adresele mele de email si nici alte situri
<george> am facut ceva acolo in UBUNTU ONE care imi interzice accesul?
<nkn> poate face trafic prea mult ubuntu one..viteza de pe modem nu e prea mare...
<george> cum pot vedea  ce am gresit?
<nkn> opreste ubuntu one si vezi cum merge daca zici ca e de la ubuntu one
<george> cum pot opri UBUNTU ONE ca sa incerc si asa?
<nkn> poate chiar sa il si scoti de la startup sa nu mai porneasca cand se incarca sistemul si sa il pornesti doar atunci cand ai nevoie
<george> l-as scoate,dar cum?
<nkn> nu are iconita in tray?
<george> nu
<nkn> deschide synaptic si dai search pentru ubuntu-one si poti sa-l dezinstalezi
<george> e in coltul din dreapta cu pliculetul acela
<george> ok
<nkn> poti deschide gnome-process-manager si sa-l inchizi de acolo
<george> le-am gasit cu synaptic
<george> sunt mai multe
<george> ubuntu
<george> cum il dezinstalez?
<nkn> scoti ce e ubuntu one, daca vrei sa scoti ubuntu one
<nkn> click dreapta? .....
<george> am marcat pentru dezinstalare
<george> atat a trebuit sa fac?
<george> dupa ce am facut clik dreapta si am marcat sa dezinstaleze,a aparut rosu si cruciulita rosie
<nkn> pai si dai apply ca sa faca ce i-ai dat sa faca.......
<george> ok
<george> asa am facut
<george> a dezactivat dupa ce am apasat apply
<george> a durat putin
<george> opresc si repornesc computerul?
<nkn> mda
<nkn> sau opreste-l din gnome-process-manager
<george> multumesc
<george> te rog sa ramai pana ma reconectez sa iti spun ce am rezolvat
<george> nu am reusit
<george> am facut intre timp si o actualizare de date
<george> Pagina web nu se poate încărca, deoarece serverul nu a trimis date.
<george> Iată câteva sugestii:
<george> Încărcați din nou această pagină web mai târziu.
<george> Eroare 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): Serverul a închis conexiunea fără a trimite date.
<george> iarasi apare acelasi mesej
<nkn> actualizare de date? adica internetul merge ?
<george> UBUNTU ONE nu mai apare in iconita fiindca l-am dezinstalat
<george> nu merge
<george> nu intra in alte situri
<george> doar acest chat si un messenger de linux
<george> yahoo,google si altele,nu le incarca
<george> ma depaseste treaba
<nkn> si asa iti face in orice browser?
<nkn> si daca dai ping www.google.ro nu merge?
<george> unde am stiut ce am facut si am dezactivat,el a dezactivat si nu intra in alte situri
<george> am doua browser-uri de intrare pe net
<george> in nici unul nu functioneaza
<george> o sa mai incerc din nou cu ping
<george> numai putin
<george> nu merge cu ping
<nkn> ai dat ping in terminal si nu merge?
<george> da,am dat si nu merge
<nkn> posteaza ce output iti da ping
<george> tiparesc "ping"?
<nkn> scrie ce output iti da ping...
<george> dupa ce am tiparit "ping www.google.ro " el tot incarca
<george> si acuma mai incarca
<george> cauta
<george> Pagina web nu se poate încărca, deoarece serverul nu a trimis date.
<george> Iată câteva sugestii:
<george> Încărcați din nou această pagină web mai târziu.
<george> Eroare 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): Serverul a închis conexiunea fără a trimite date.
<george> asta a ramas pe ecran
<nkn> ti-am zis sa dai ping in terminal........nu in browser..
<george> poti sa te superi sau sa te enervezi dar nu inteleg unde este "terminal"
<george> am chemat un prieten
<george> multumesc
#ubuntu-ro 2011-09-17
<madalin> salut, careva pe-aici ?
<nkn> nu
<madalin> cool.
* Cracknel changed the topic of #ubuntu-ro to: Ubuntu România: http://www.ubuntu.ro/. | Pentru asistență folosiți forum.ubuntu.ro. | Respectați codul de conduită: http://www.ubuntu.ro/comunitate/codconduita. | Arhiva discuțiilor: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/. | Dacă vă plictisiți, avem #scara-ubuntu
#ubuntu-ro 2011-09-18
<xuser1> salut ma poate cineva ajuta nu merge mic pe skype
#ubuntu-ro 2012-09-15
<alex3f> salut stas
#ubuntu-ro 2012-09-16
<ytzvan> Hello
<ytzvan> somebody speak english? 
<ytzvan> :-)
<ytzvan> stas, hello
<ytzvan> are u here?
<nannes> lol
<Octy> ?
<nannes> Octy: Voglio vederti parlare rumeno XD
<Octy> o.O
#ubuntu-ro 2013-09-09
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: nu știu. voi afla azi
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ce mai știi despre Claudiu Costin, Cristian Tibirna și Florin Boariu?
<ovidiu-florin> ei au făcut pagina http://lkr.sourceforge.net/ dar e veche și nu se vede mișcare. Acolo încă se vorbește de KDE 3
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: nimic, absolut. n-am comunicat vreodată cu niciunul dintre ei, nici nu am văzut vreo activitate
<sbivol> Claudiu a tradus KDE din vremuri străvechi pînă pe la 3.x
<sbivol> eu m-am apucat de la 4.0
<sbivol> pînă la mine era activ Laurențiu Buzdugan
<ovidiu-florin> nu îmi spune nimic nici unul din numele astea
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: hai te rog în #kde-ro să vorbim de astea
<ubuntu-visitor4> Salutare
<ovidiu-florin> salutare
<ubuntu-visitor4> Cine vrea sa ma ajute cu niste detalii tehnice pentru un server IBM x3100 M4?
<ubuntu-visitor4> Vreau sa creez un server privat
<ovidiu-florin> spune ce anume vrei
<ovidiu-florin> nu putem să ghicim ce probleme ai
<ubuntu-visitor4> Salut,vreau sa stiu cate vps-uri pot crea pe server avand Linux
<ubuntu-visitor4> Server-ul este Intel Xeon Quad Core 
<ubuntu-visitor4> Are 1 CPU procesor plus patru nuclee
<ubuntu-visitor4> si are multe tehnologii de virtualizare
<ovidiu-florin> depinde de ce resurse aloci fiecărui vps
<ubuntu-visitor4> conteaza memoria ram si hdd?
<ubuntu-visitor4> memoria ram este de 4 gb 
<ovidiu-florin> vps-urile nu folosesc RAMi și spațiu de stocare?
<ubuntu-visitor4> din cate imi amintesc cred
<ubuntu-visitor4> dar am vrut sa fiu sigur
<ovidiu-florin> ce e un vps?
<ubuntu-visitor4> memoria ram 4 gb ddr 3
<ovidiu-florin> rectific, ce știi tu că e un VPS?
<ubuntu-visitor4> virtual private server
<ubuntu-visitor4> server virtual privat
<ubuntu-visitor4> si hdd am de 1TB
<ovidiu-florin> repet:
<ovidiu-florin> depinde de ce resurse aloci fiecărui vps
<ubuntu-visitor4> resurse hdd sa inteleg?
<ovidiu-florin> hdd, ram, cpu
<ovidiu-florin> video
<ubuntu-visitor4> cpu este doar unul
<ovidiu-florin> da, aia nu prea se pune
<ovidiu-florin> da, dar îl înparți între mai multe mașini
<ubuntu-visitor4> cam cate?
<ubuntu-visitor4> 1 sau 10?
<ubuntu-visitor4> am cpu 1 singur procesor
<ubuntu-visitor4> memoria ram 4 gb ddr 3
<ubuntu-visitor4> hdd 1 tb
<ubuntu-visitor4> pana la urma ce ma sfatuiesti?
<pensacola> salutis ... ceva jam la cj? s-a anuntat careva?
<ubuntu-visitor9> Salutare
<ubuntu-visitor9> Am creat vps(virtualbox)si nu pot sa ma conectez la internet.Care ar fi problema?
<pensacola> settings -> enable network adaptor -> attached to bridged adapter si alegeti din lista numele adaptorului
<pensacola> lan sau wlan
<pensacola> ubuntu-visitor9: ai incercat asa?
<fdd> în Martie s-a făcut Global Jam la Cluj. a organizat Stas ceva.
<fdd> dar nu știu alte detalii, e.g., câți au fost, ce și cum.
<fdd> [http://ubuntu.ro/2013/02/26/ubuntu-global-jam-la-cluj-napoca/].
#ubuntu-ro 2013-09-10
<Guest89277> hai noroc
<sbivol> Guest89277: salut
<fdd> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ro/2536-ubuntu-global-jam-s-cluj-napoca/.
#ubuntu-ro 2013-09-12
<ovidiu-florin> update pe pagina de Download de la Kubuntu România: http://geekaliens.com/kubuntu.ro/descarca păreri?
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ping
#ubuntu-ro 2013-09-13
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ping
<ovidiu-florin> și-a luat cineva ceva de la System76?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-09-15
<loredann> Re
<VRazvan> salutare
<VRazvan> cineva online?
<ocsi-bm> ?
<VRazvan> ocsi-bm: ai timp sa ma ajuti si pe mine sa instalez si sa modific cate ceva? abea am reusit sa instalez ubuntu
<ocsi-bm> zi
<VRazvan> pentru inceput cum fac ca in terminal/consola sa nu imi mai scrie cu diacritice?
<VRazvan> ma incomodeaza rau cand vreau sa intru in foldere
<ocsi-bm> daca ai setat limba romana, asta e
<ocsi-bm> cand schimbi directorul tastezi doar primele litere, apoi apesi tasta TAB 
<ocsi-bm> se completeaza singur
<VRazvan> aha, bun, merge
<VRazvan> tot din cauza ca e in romana, nu reusesc sa gasesc cum activez java in ff
<ocsi-bm> varianta open-source: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin
<VRazvan> cred ca a mers, merci mult
<VRazvan> incerc acum sa vad daca mai cere pe nvidia
<VRazvan> mda, acum alta problema
<VRazvan> se pare ca nu imi detecteaza placa video
<VRazvan> si am cautat manual dirver si nu gaseste
<ocsi-bm> da ce placa ai?
<VRazvan> nvidia 9600 gt
<ocsi-bm> merge rau cu driverul open-source?
<VRazvan> in sistem nu vad diferenta
<VRazvan> probabil la filme
<VRazvan> sau la jocuri sa faca figuri
<VRazvan> momentan nu am incercat nimic ca abea explorez prin el sa vad care e treaba
<VRazvan> pana acum imi place mai mult ca win
<VRazvan> doar ca e foarte dificil pana reusesc sa ii gasec comenzile pentru diverse
<VRazvan> acum ma chinui sa instalez flashplayer
<VRazvan> l-am luat si acum sa vad daca reusesc sa il instalez
<ocsi-bm> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ocsi-bm> o sa ai flash+codec+unrar
<VRazvan> mama, cat de simplu!!! :)
<VRazvan> unde sau ce trebuie sa citesc sa invat comenzile astea?
<ocsi-bm> pentru nvidia, doar daca ai de gand sa te joci incearca sa instalezi nvidia-current , dar (atentie!!!) e posibil sa ramai fara interfata grafica
<ocsi-bm> eu zic ca daca nu ai probleme acum , mai bine lasa-l asa
<VRazvan> asa il las, nu ma bag sa instalez aiurea sa belesc ceva
<VRazvan> macar pana il invat putin
<VRazvan> mi-a aparut in terminal license agreement
<VRazvan> cum dau ok la asta ca a ramas asa
<ocsi-bm> apasa TAB apoi enter
<VRazvan> merci
<VRazvan> se pare ca tot nu functioneaza flash-ul
<ocsi-bm> reporneste ff
<ocsi-bm> merge?
<VRazvan> stai sa mai incerc pe alt site, poate nu merge pe asta din cauza ca o vrea ultima versiune
<VRazvan> nu merge
<VRazvan> dau click dreapta sa imi apra setarile de webcam si microfon
<VRazvan> si settings nu e activ sa pot da clic
<VRazvan> am intrat pe test webcam
<VRazvan> si nici nu ma lasa sa dau accept pe tabul ala de la flashplayer
<ocsi-bm> incearca flash pe http://www.youtube.com/
<VRazvan> youtube mergea si fara
<VRazvan> nu inteleg de ce nu imi vede camera web
<VRazvan> nici jocurile pe fb nu merg
<ocsi-bm> sorry n-am fb, dar incepe in a citi aici: http://ubuntuinromania.blogspot.ro/2013/06/gnulinux-nu-este-windows.html
<ocsi-bm> intreaba pe forum, acolo sunt mai multi sa te ajute
<VRazvan> am citit
<VRazvan> interesant cum pune problema
<VRazvan> eu am vrut linux ca am pc mai slab
<VRazvan> si foloseste mai putine resurse
<VRazvan> nu imi bat capu' cu virusi si keylogere
<VRazvan> folosesc pc-ul la 2-3 joculete cand si cand sa omor timpul, filme si muzica
<VRazvan> insa am nevoie neaparat de flashplayer si de webcam
<VRazvan> ca nevsta-mea face webchat
<VRazvan> si daca nu merge camera raman fara buget :))
#ubuntu-ro 2014-09-08
 * ev0lv3 neata
#ubuntu-ro 2014-09-14
<crismblog> `neața
#ubuntu-ro 2015-09-07
<keypetre> salutare
<keypetre> poate cineva sa ma ajute sa inteleg cum sa configurez openldap pentru replicare ?
#ubuntu-ro 2016-09-13
<MuRd3rS> salut
